

Android Wear smartwatches make Google Glass obsolete - MBCook
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/android-wear-smartwatches-make-google-glass-obsolete/

======
msabalau
Android Wear is for a mass market consumer products, it better have clear use
cases and be embodied in devices that are affordable for millions of people.

Glass is a prototype that happens to be available to consumers. It's useful in
giving one a chance to explore wh what a head mounted computer is like, in the
same way that a Nokia 770 gave you a sense of what the smartphone world would
be like a few years later.

That being said, Google ought to figure out and communicate what's next for
Glass. Or end the experiment.

